# Trad Christmas Dinner in Phuket



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi we are in Phuket for Christmas and looking for a traditional Christmas lunch or dinner can anyone suggest any where We will be staying in the Laguna area
Many thanks


----------



## marcus88 (Dec 15, 2015)

You may try the GREEN MAN PUB on the road between Chalong Circle and Kata.


----------

